

Startup Fundraising According to Paul Graham - moses1400
http://www.instigatorblog.com/startup-fundraising-according-to-paul-graham/2008/08/18/

======
tptacek
The overwhelming majority of _all_ startups, VC-funded and not, fail. The
"norm" is failure. The notion that bootstrapped startups are dangerous because
the evidence suggests that most companies never snap out of consulting seems
fallacious --- we're all thrilled for RescueTime and Anyvite and, yes, Twitter
--- _but none of these companies has won yet_.

~~~
bootload
_"... we're all thrilled for RescueTime and Anyvite and, yes, Twitter --- but
none of these companies has won yet ..."_

Are any in the list Ramen profitable?

~~~
tptacek
RescueTime and Anyvite might be. Twitter sure doesn't seem like it.

